# Superglue tire cuts?



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

A friend suggested this as a method to extend the life of of my road bike tires. Any one tried this or have a reason not to try it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

dougrocky123 said:


> A friend suggested this as a method to extend the life of of my road bike tires. Any one tried this or have a reason not to try it? Thanks in advance.


There is a much better product for this use, Freesole, which can be had at shoe repair stores, boot shop and stores that specialize in running shoes. I've used it for 4 years now and am very happy with the way it seals the holes and cuts made by sharp objects. I inspect my tires after each ride and apply Freesole to fill the hole or cut. It should be kept in the fridge or freezer it increase its' shelf life.

BTW Freesole is an excellent shoe repair product too.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I've used superglue, shoe goo, aquaseal, and E6000 to patch cuts.

the E6000 in medium viscosity / black works the best of these.

super glue gets hard and falls out fairly quickly. the E6000 is very pliant and rubber-like.


----------



## disney (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto for shoe goo as my choice


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*E6000?*

In what type of store and what dept. might I find E6000?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I've found it in hobby shops and on ebay...ebay prices are waaay better.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

FWIW, Shoe goo, GOOP and E6000 are the same product. Same company, same factory, diff packaging. Even most of the specific GOOP products are the same (All Purpose; Automotive; Craft; Household). It's all in the marketing: people favor buying products specifically made for their needs. Hmm,maybe they'll come out with "Bike Tire" packaging next?

I use a lot of this stuff for fly tying. You can usually get E6000 at craft stores. It is usually less expensive than GOOP or Shoe Goo.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

rogerstg said:


> I use a lot of this stuff for fly tying. You can usually get E6000 at craft stores. It is usually less expensive than GOOP or Shoe Goo.



FW or SW?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have used both shoegoo and superglue. ShoeGoo works much better.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

rogerstg said:


> FWIW, Shoe goo, GOOP and E6000 are the same product. Same company, same factory, diff packaging. Even most of the specific GOOP products are the same (All Purpose; Automotive; Craft; Household). It's all in the marketing: people favor buying products specifically made for their needs. Hmm,maybe they'll come out with "Bike Tire" packaging next?
> 
> I use a lot of this stuff for fly tying. You can usually get E6000 at craft stores. It is usually less expensive than GOOP or Shoe Goo.


Funny how (us) the consumer goes: it all comes down to marketing.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

saf-t said:


> FW or SW?


Both, but mostly use GOOP for gluing eyes onto saltwater streamers. It makes a good head cement when thinned with Xylene too.


----------

